# Guess who is celebrating her birthday?



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

P...........precious she is:tender:

A..........and today she is 6:happy:

L...........loved by all:heart:

L...........little in body, but she think she is tall

I...........I think she is funny:smrofl:

N..........not to mention: smart!:smartass:

A..........and today we are celebrating this piece of art:dothewave:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

arty: Happy belated birthday Pallina! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sammy you are such a good mommy, another birthday party:chili: awesome 



Happy Birthday Pallina:wub: I know mommy spoiled you just right:aktion033:


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Happy Birthday little one!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy 6th birthday. Did mommy get a chance to take you out somewhere special? I hope you had a great day with your sisters. Luck says you don't look a day over 4.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:chili::chili::chili::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworHAPPY BIRTHDAY PALLINA!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Pallina! You and your sisters are so sweet. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer::tender:Happy 6th Birthday, Pallina!:tender::cheer:

I know your Mommy will have a great birthday party for you and your sisters! Have lots of fun!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you all.

I took so many pictures of the party, but the system would not allow me to load them all, don't know why.

Walter or anybody here, do you have any advice as to what to do to be able to load them all at once?
:ThankYou:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy birthday little one.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Happy birthday Pallina.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:cheer:Happy, Yappy Birthday :cheer:

Sweet Girl! Your mom sure writes nice poems about you! We hope your special day is WONDERFUL---like you!

Sammy, we have missed you!!!!!:wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy and i want to wish pallina a very, very happy 6th birthday today!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Piccolina said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I took so many pictures of the party, but the system would not allow me to load them all, don't know why.
> 
> ...


Sammy,

In the web version you can load 9 pictures at a time. I am no expert on Apple products but my guess is that the pictures are really big in terms of file size. 

Sue and Mags use online slideshow makers.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you uncle Walter


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

Happy Birthday - adorable pictures!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Happy Birthday!! Sorry I’m late to the party!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is another picture for the "well wishers"


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sweet photos!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy, happy birthday Pallina 🎈🎉🎈


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy 6th belated Birthday to your special and adorable little girl Pallina! 

We wish we could have joined your party but we know you had a blast and got spoiled to the fullest! :chili:

Lots of greetings from Germany to LA from Ullana, Vanessa and me! 

Love you little girl! :wub:


:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------

